# Wireless Switch Acer Aspire 5000



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I have recentely installed Windows Vista and have had a particular problem (thank you DJ... Something for helping me get Vista back).... I can't connect to the internet because the wireless switch is off and I don't know how to turn it on... The people at acer are @$$3$ and won't help me with this issue... I have the Aspire 5000 Laptop Notebook PC

Another thing, the people at acer are jerks and have no Vista drivers for the Aspire 5000 and no place for Aspire 5000 support in general.... Does anyone know where I can get these drivers?

EDIT: Also, there are no audio drivers


----------



## Punktech (Mar 26, 2007)

There should be a switch in the front with a light. Do you have the wireless driver installed ? 

For other drivers you will have to identify your components and find vista drivers made by some other laptop manufacturer or the component manufacturer. Use unknown device identifier to find out whats missing. http://www.gold-software.com/UnknownDeviceIdentifier-review12752.htm


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks man... Even though I don't have the internet, I'll download it and use an external HD to load it on the laptop so everything can be square


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

UPDATE:

The computer detects the network for a split second and then it tells me that it cannot connect then the network disappears. It definately has to do with the wireless switch...

P.S. I'm gonna try everest, but the driver is definately fine... I just really need to enable the wireless switch... What jackasses to make such a thing in the first place


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Are you sure you're in range? Sometimes this happens if you are at the edge of the router range. Also, have you tried reinstalling the driver?


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply... I'm working right next to the router... It detects it and then says I am not allowed to connect... Plus, the light that's supposed to be on when the wireless switch is on isn't lighting up... The drivers are fine, I checked it from the device manager... Radio is enabled supposedly. It worked on Vista x64 Ultimate, but not x32/86. This is really frustrating man


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would try reinstalling the drivers anyway, as sometimes the drivers appear fine when they are not.

Basically, the light is supposed to blink when you don't have a connection, and stay on when yo do. What is it doing?

I will try and find the drivers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Drivers:
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3000_5000.html


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for your help and prompt service... I truly appreciate it. I talked to Acer Tech Support and they told me the switch is physical and that I don't have to push any buttons to activate it. They also told me that they think it's broken so I have to ship it to them and they'll fix it for me... Thanks though!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Hope all goes well.


----------



## nostrand (Nov 4, 2008)

Just look in front of your laptop where you see 3 audio plugs!!! Left from it you will see two clear buttons!!! Press right one!!! Here you go enjoy.:wave:

Computer forum


----------

